# Is Detonix out of business?



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I called Detonix today. There is no answer and no phone mail. I looked up the website, and it is down. Are they still in business?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Old Padawan said:


> I called Detonix today. There is no answer and no phone mail. I looked up the website, and it is down. Are they still in business?


Wouldn't be the first time Detonics went out of business.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I read on another forum a week or two ago that the pres of the company had some ATF problems. He may be looking at prosecution and was leaving the company. Supposedly, some other people were going to try to keep running the company.

All I know.


----------



## rachilders (Oct 25, 2006)

I just checked the Detonic's USA website and it said the site was being revamped. I don't know if this is a way of closing the site without causing speculation or the site is ACTUALLY being overhauled. It is unusual for a high profile company to simply shut down a web site for weeks at a time these days without an alternate site being available or the old site working at a reduced capacity until the new site is up and running.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

_Shooting Gallery_ just did a profile on them a few weeks ago. The company is based about 30 minutes or so from my home. I haven't seen anything in the local press about them having troubles.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I read today that Detonics USA is changing locations. Apparently 176 guns have gone missing. BATFE is investigating, and Jerry Ahern is no longer associated with the company.

The Detonics name seems to be under a perpetual cloud. This latest incarnation never gave me a warm fuzzy, anyway, since the whole thing was sort of colored by association with Mr. Ahern's cartoonish "Survivalist" pulp fiction of two decades ago.


----------

